# Job Offer from ADMA OPCO in Abu Dhabi



## Shar1969

Hi
I am new to this forum. I got offer from ADMA OPCO Abu Dhabi as Contracts Engineer.
The Job is on direct hire with total package of AED 44,000/- per month. I am from India , Mumbai and considering this offer .

Wud be grateful if any one can tell me abt the company and offer, i have arnd 20 yrs of expereince.

Thx


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
First question - did you come to UAE for an interview - or did you receive the offer directly after some emails?
Secondly - have you been told to contact a travel agency that will arrange your paperwork and visas for a fee, that will be refunded once you arrive in UAE?
This is because there are many job scams that follow the above two points.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Shar1969

Thanx for ur reply.
I have attended ADMA OPCO Interview at Abu Dhabi.After that i had undergone medical. Got offer and Contract document by Courier at my India Address.I am in toch with HRD dept. IT is not fake.

Cud u pl. get some information abt this company and salary being offered which is 44000 AED all inclusive per month on Direct Hire Basis in Grade 14 as contracts Engineer.


----------



## newguyintown

ADMA-OPCO is part of ADNOC group of companies and information for both can be easily found using google. 

If there is anything in specific that you want to know about the company and the salary, I suggest you better ask that question directly.


----------



## Shar1969

I tried on google but cud not find much info. I have following questions :
1. How much wud cost of living per monthin AD ( we r 3 members in family with one school kids) for Indian family , I plan to take 2bhk and Indian School) inculding housing, food, utility, school fee etc
2. In Indian I get around 2.5 Lacs per month post tax , is 44000 AED/PM is on better side considering cost of living in AD

It wud be grt be someone can help me. I m from middle class Indian , do not go for weekend party and v r vegetarian


----------



## Stevesolar

Shar1969 said:


> I tried on google but cud not find much info. I have following questions :
> 1. How much wud cost of living per monthin AD ( we r 3 members in family with one school kids) for Indian family , I plan to take 2bhk and Indian School) inculding housing, food, utility, school fee etc
> 2. In Indian I get around 2.5 Lacs per month post tax , is 44000 AED/PM is on better side considering cost of living in AD
> 
> It wud be grt be someone can help me. I m from middle class Indian , do not go for weekend party and v r vegetarian


Hi,
You posts are becoming difficult to read - as you are using text speak (which is against forum rules). To make it easy for everyone - please just use plain English in your future posts.
You should be able to live comfortably on a total of 25,000 AED per month and save the rest.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aleleeson

i never heard of that company or so but if they are part of adnoc keep in mind that adnoc/adco contracts are often broken up into allowances that are non refundable. if your housing allowance is too large then you cant save much of that. other than that i agree with stevesolar that you will be able to live on 25k and save the rest. But how the salary is paid out also affects how much/well you can save.


----------



## Shar1969

Can any body in Forum tell me about ADMA-OPCO ( ADNOC Group Co.) / does it fall under top 5 ADNOC Group Company ? If anyone has worked with ADMA , i wd request them to reply


----------



## Stevesolar

Shar1969 said:


> Can any body in Forum tell me about ADMA-OPCO ( ADNOC Group Co.) / does it fall under top 5 ADNOC Group Company ? If anyone has worked with ADMA , i wd request them to reply


Hi,
Info here:-
The Petroleum Institute - Mechanical Engineering

http://www.adma-opco.com/en/Menu/index.aspx?PriMenuID=2&CatID=15&RefID=0&mnu=Cat
Cheers
Steve


----------



## traveler2882

My personnal opinion the offer is good for you and your family.. you can save a lot if you control your expenses in uae..


----------

